# Wax for protecting bottom of Yak?



## Jesse_Ape (Oct 17, 2006)

G'day,

I was having a think about how to protect the bottom of my yak from scratches and make it shlick in the water.

The obviuos way to protect the yak against scratches it to be careful but scratches are always going to happen no matter what.

So my question is this could you use wax like the snow skiers do to protect the bottom of your yak or is it just a waste of time?

Cheerwss

Jesse


----------



## HiRAEdd (Nov 12, 2005)

My personal opinion (with no science behind it) is that it would be a waste of time. The ROI would be too little to bother. Sand is a lot more abrasive than snow so one drag up the beach and your hard work is gone.


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2006)

Seems like a lot of trouble for little or no gain.

Even if you did gain any speed, it would likely be immeasureable, and you would probably create a whole range of other problems for yourself on top.


----------



## Jesse_Ape (Oct 17, 2006)

Is there anything else that you could use to protect the bottom of your yak then? OR just give up and if you get a hole then at least you have a reason to get a new yak 

Cause I would eventually like to get a SA fishing Ski, they are glass so you would want to prevent the scratches on that more so than a plastic yak. Sure I think the plastic yak will take years of hits and scratched before it wears a hole but i like to keep my gear in relatively good nic

If I was to wax the bottom of the yak I would probably only wax the keel cause it seems to get the most abuse (of the three trips it's seen :roll: )

Cheers


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2006)

Hey Jesse,

With a little care your yak should last years without any additional protection. Under normal use you should get 10 years or more out of your kayak.

The plastic can be repaired even if it does wear through or thin.

Not sure there is much point trying to protect a poly yak from damage, the time and effort which went into any protective measures would likely far out weigh the time and effort which would be required to repair it in the unlikely event that you did cause some major damage.


----------



## ScottLovig (Aug 7, 2006)

Hi Jesse

I wouldnt stress it mate. Poly yaks are floating cutting boards and dont go fast enough to warrant close attention to their finish. Polish your car....hunt fish in your yak.

Cheers

Scott


----------



## troppo (Feb 1, 2006)

I was surprised how easily my yak got scratched, but it is still as strong as ever and the scratches are not a problem. After a bit, the scratches get rubbed off by other scratches, so it is all good. I calculate that by the rate of wear taking place, even if it doubled, it would not wear through until 2099 at the earliest. So, no problems.


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

Hi Jesse, 
Don't know if the wax will help your yak or speed, but surfboard wax is very different to ski or snowboard wax. Surf board wax helps you stick to the board so i don't think it would help your speed any.

Snowboard wax on the other hand needs to be melted onto the board and then shaped off to help water shedding. The wax is design (i imagine through chemicals) to work at very specific tempratures. yellow wax 0 to -4, pink -4 to -8, and blue -8 to -20 degrees.

However it does give me some ideas for next years dash for cash jump :twisted: team YAK

Cheers Dave


----------



## troppo (Feb 1, 2006)

How would it go if you painted it with an epoxy, like a gelcoat? Smooth finish and protect it. On the downside, heavy, could peel off, will get scratched anyway, cost money, uses time you could use out in yak fishing. :?


----------



## Les Lammers (Nov 9, 2005)

troppo said:


> I was surprised how easily my yak got scratched, but it is still as strong as ever and the scratches are not a problem. After a bit, the scratches get rubbed off by other scratches, so it is all good. I calculate that by the rate of wear taking place, even if it doubled, it would not wear through until 2099 at the earliest. So, no problems.


Troppo has spoke true words. Waxing the yak bottom is a waste of time and effort. Paddle harder. The beatings will continue until morale improves.


----------



## Jesse_Ape (Oct 17, 2006)

We have concluded that Waxing a plastic Yak is a waste of time. But if I got a glass one I would be applying gelcoat to it every dozen runs me thinks.

Cheers


----------



## Kevin (Aug 29, 2005)

Rather than an ultra smooth finish for speed what you want is a slightly rough fish - like sharkskin - a smoth finish actually creates more drag.

Jesse you need to get yourself some of the coating that they applied to the America's cup yachts when they also researched this area (probably with a few more dollars behind them though).


----------



## ScottLovig (Aug 7, 2006)

Hi Kevin

Super polished or slighly roughed has been debated over the bar at yacht clubs for many years now. It could lake many beers to sort it out. I vote for super polished. Your shout.

Cheers

Scott


----------



## Kevin (Aug 29, 2005)

Scott,

Will we see you at the Mango Christmas BBQ? I will happy to further discuss this issue over a few beers. By the way my ride is part Hobie as I procured a seat from you around 18mths ago.


----------



## ScottLovig (Aug 7, 2006)

I knew I recognised the face !!


----------

